# What instrument is this?



## baroquefan (Aug 17, 2015)

The piece at the beginning. It sounds a bit different from the regular harpsichord. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It is a harpsichord but a *modern* harpsichord. "Regular" to you maybe a period harpsichord or a copy of a period harpsichord with the practice of tuning it appropriately and prepared. The version you posted sounded bad to me. It is precisely this type of Baroque music performance that makes me dislike listening to Baroque music.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Contrast with the version with period instrument groups,


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

And my favorite section is the majestic trio sonata composed specifically for performance, at about 30:00 of my clip I posted. Traverse flute.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This is just me, but I don't like the wooden transverse flute; I much prefer the metal ones. I guess I listened to too much jazz before I heard any HIP music.

The first clip sounded fine to me. I do like it when period tunings are used, but not to the exclusion of modern instruments. One of my favorite recordings is this Mozart, and it's modern:

~









~


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> It is a harpsichord but a *modern* harpsichord. "Regular" to you maybe a period harpsichord or a copy of a period harpsichord with the practice of tuning it appropriately and prepared. The version you posted sounded bad to me. It is precisely this type of Baroque music performance that makes me dislike listening to Baroque music.


How do you know it's a modern harpsichord and not a period harpsichord or a copy of a period harpsichord? I really don't know the answer, and I did a little research on the internet. At any rate, the harpsichord in question has a very weak bass response; other than that, I don't have any problem with it.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I can tell with confidence simply by listening, that it is a modern harpsichord tuned incorrectly. It's simple.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> I can tell with confidence simply by listening, that it is a modern harpsichord tuned incorrectly. It's simple.


 By "tuned incorrectly," you mean it's in ET?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Check out this link: larips.com


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I can tell with confidence simply by listening, that it is a modern harpsichord tuned incorrectly. It's simple.


I've been listening to harpsichords for decades and am skeptical of your confidence.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Check out this link: larips.com


Yes, where's Bradley Lehman when you need him. I was a member of the Bach Cantatas website discussion group as was Bradley. He's a highly learned keyboardist and musicologist. I'm sure he would know the answer to this harpsichord matter, but I don't think we will be hearing from him on this board.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I've been listening to harpsichords for decades and am skeptical of your confidence.


I have no doubt it is a modern harpsichord, it is obvious to my ears like light and day. Likewise the violins in the OP's clip are modern violins not tuned to Baroque pitch. This was why I posted my version featuring period instrument performance so the listener can easily contrast.


----------

